# When is a puppy not a puppy?



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

When is a standard poodle considered an adult in terms of nutritional intake? When do those of you who breed standards start feeding your young dogs an adult diet? I'm feeding a raw diet, but some of the nutrient requirements are higher for pups, according to AAFCO and NRC. Jazz is 14 months old, and I'm OCD enough to worry she needs more calcium than I'm giving her...


----------

